# Shares in Childrens Name



## carmo (26 October 2006)

Hi Can anyone direct me to where I can find out the rules about children owning shares in their name.


----------



## Warren Buffet II (26 October 2006)

carmo said:
			
		

> Hi Can anyone direct me to where I can find out the rules about children owning shares in their name.




Hi Carmo,

Check this ATO page:

http://www.ato.gov.au/individuals/content.asp?doc=/content/11884.htm

WBII


----------



## carmo (26 October 2006)

Cheers, thanks for that WBII


----------



## nioka (26 October 2006)

carmo said:
			
		

> Hi Can anyone direct me to where I can find out the rules about children owning shares in their name.



If it just for tax reasons, or lots of other reasons I guess, remember the children OWN them and they get to an age where they may USE them in a way you may not be happy with. Think carefully. I have had a family disaster because of this and it is not pleasant.


----------

